# Some shots of my Discusfishes



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

Some of my young White Diamonds:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2012)

absolute nice discus' :thumb:


----------



## 5cents (Feb 23, 2012)

Beautiful Fish and great pictures!!


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Great shots as always Hristo.


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Cooooool Fish...


----------



## stoogie (May 22, 2011)

Great shots!


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

nice coloration. may wanna up the water changes if thats not a fully grown fish. appears to have a bit of roman nose forming.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

One of my beautiful Discus blue turquoise:


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

One of my beautiful Checkerboard blood Discus.:


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

That checkerboard is awesome !!! How old is it?

Whats his origin? As in breeder.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

opcorn: Very nice. Best of luck. "T"


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 5, 2005)

A couple more shots:


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

What camera do you use?


----------

